# Fly Tying Material. Potential source?



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Ever think of these as a potential fly tying material? I see spiders, poppers, minnows and frogs to name a few.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Tackle Making Materials*

Everything is fair game when looking for tackle making supplies. 

The craft or hobby store is your friend. C2


----------



## CaptainClif.com (Jan 25, 2008)

Barracuda Fly?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Bluegill poppers for sure*

They are just right for Bluegill poppers. They will also make a body for any fly you want to keep up on top.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

CaptainClif.com said:


> Barracuda Fly?


 
Clif...do you target barracuda around here on flies? If anybody does it would be you.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

What is it and where did you see it?....


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Safety straps for glasses*

They are at the check out stand of every K-Mart, West Marine and Wal-Mart in this area. (Crystal River, FL)

The tubing floats high even when the ends are open.


----------



## CaptainClif.com (Jan 25, 2008)

Cudas always prove tuff for me here, at least on fly. We can catch them on a rig with a bluefish or hardtail. Cant or havent had them eat a fly here, they love it in the Bahamas, go figure?


----------

